# Invisilab or Final Stand



## TEX21 (Nov 8, 2013)

Torn between the two so looking for help. We hunt on lakes and around ponds most of the time so trees provide cover most of the time. Field hunting trips are going to be once maybe twice a year so Im leaning to the final stand but would like imput.


----------



## DOE CREEK FARMS (Apr 13, 2015)

I am in the market also.


----------



## Jabelism (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a invisilab and love it. Great for the dog to lounge in also. She is laying in it now while at the campsite. Very sturdy so far


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Sportstand sportstand.net


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

I have an Invislab and I love it. I saw a coupon code just the other day for 15% off, code "MM15".


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

We run 4-5 Avery stands but last year I added a invisilab and the dogs took to it easily. I think it helps us during late season when the birds are looking at you pretty hard. FWIW, I own a sportstand that's almost rusted out and has been repaired twice. I like it but it just can't hold up to my area.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

I just received my Invisilab from MarshMutt with the 15% off. I plan to replace the nuts and bolts with spring clips/pins so I can use like the Final Stand for early place training and in timber eventually. Can't wait to get started...


----------



## TEX21 (Nov 8, 2013)

Went with the Invisilab and dog took to it pretty easy so hoping everything stays like that.


----------



## fowlminded (Mar 8, 2010)

Bought the Gen2 invisilab and my dog loves it. With her already knowing her kennel command it literally took NO time training her to use it. I can pop it up in the living room and she will climb up and sleep in it. Only thing I would have liked to see is the stand come with back pack straps. I had to rig up my own using an old backpack.


----------

